# Riesen Internetverlust mit Devolo 1200+Wifi



## Maresser (1. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe mir auf empfehlung den Devolo DLAN 1200 + WÌFI gekauft. Ich habe eine 400 mbit/s Leitung. Direkt im Selben Raum kommen von 400 mbit/s ca 120mbit/s an. Ein Stockwerk tiefer sind es noch 40 mbits. Ein weiteres Stockwerk tiefer sind es noch 30 mbits. Mal abgesehen davon das es eine gewisse Strecke an Stromnetz zurücklegen muss, kann es doch nicht sein das ich so einen gigantischen verlust habe. von 400 mbits auf 30 mbits runter .. Hat da jemand erfahrung damit woran das liegen könnte ? Tests wurden mit mehreren sehr modernen Endgeräten gemacht. Stromnetz an sich ist ebenfalls nicht veraltet o.ä.

MfG Mares


----------



## Malkolm (2. August 2018)

Gleicher Aussenleiter? Gerade in moderneren Häusern reicht das Übersprechen zwischen L1-3 manchmal nicht mehr aus um ein stabile Interkommunikation zu erhalten. Abhelfen würde da ein Phasenkoppler.

Sind sonst noch parasitäre Verbraucher im Netz aktiv? Keine Steckdosenleisten dazwischen?


----------



## Bandicoot (2. August 2018)

Glaub das ist das Kit selber! Da: 1.200-MBit-Powerline im Test: "Schatz, mach das Licht aus, das Netz ist so langsam!" - Golem.de

Im Fazit Seite 5 stehts auch, von den 1200 bleiben dir 40.

Hier steht auch noch etwas dazu.

Devolo dLAn zu langsam? gibts alternativen? - onlinekosten.de Forum


----------



## Matusalem (2. August 2018)

Das ist ein gängiges Thema in Foren. 

Wenn es gut läuft erreicht man mit PowerLine/WLAN 40 - 50% der beworbenen brutto Datenrate. Wenn es schlecht läuft gar nichts oder bis zu ein paar Mbit im einstelligen oder niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich. Die hohen bis zu brutto Datenraten werden dabei zu Marketingzwecken genannt. Und seien wir ehrlich, wenn eine Firma seine Produkte mit real 10 bis 300 Mbit/s bewirbt dazu jede Menge Infos, warum, weshalb, eine andere aber mit 1200Mbit/s, dann dürften sich letztgenanntere besser verkaufen.

Das ein oder andere Produkt mag besser oder schlechter sein, aber im Grund liegt es an den Technologien an sich.  Signaldämpfung durch die Leitungslänge, Signaldämpfung bei der Brückung von einem Stromkreis zum nächsten, Signaldämpfung durch Stecker oder andere Verbindungselemente, Störungen auf den verwendeten Übertragungsfrequenzen, teilen des Übertragungsmediums zwischen allen Teilnehmern und evtl. noch den Nachbarn (wenn er auch PowerLine einsetzt). 

Nicht ohne Grund wird, wann immer es geht, LAN (Ethernet) empfohlen. Das ist die zuverlässigste und stabilste Übertragungstechnologie.  
Manche schrecken, verständlicherweise, vor einer kompletten Neuverkabelung eines Altbaus zurück, haben aber gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wenigstens die einzelnen Stockwerke mit LAN zu überbrücken und dann pro Stockwerk z.B. WLAN-Access-Points einzusetzen.


----------

